# Suggestion



## Decapitated (Apr 22, 2004)

Perhaps we could have a section for questions about gear as I suspect I will have a ton of tone questions as more members join..... and I am an effects whore.......


----------



## Josh (Apr 22, 2004)

+1!


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2004)

Done!


----------



## Josh (Apr 22, 2004)

Chris said:


> Done!



You're so sexy when you make it happen! :shock:


----------

